# 2004 Johnson 90 saltwater edition probs



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Check to make sure none of the lines are compressed by the cowling etc.

Is it still running fine?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you pulled the prop?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Won't fire up at all, seems like there is all of a sudden no spark. The ONLY difference from when it was running well was new pump and flush from the top. Was not leaking oil like that before either


KnotHome said:


> Have you pulled the prop?


Have not pulled the prop, you think it could be a prop seal?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I recently changed the oil in the foot so it shouldn't be that color, hasn't been ran in the water since I changed it


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Possible that you missed a gasket under the base plate of the water pump?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like your plugs got wet. But I'm sure that didn't happen but still I'd pull the plugs


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Sounds like your plugs got wet. But I'm sure that didn't happen but still I'd pull the plugs


Is it possible for the Water backed up into motor? I'm scared the head may be corroded and let water into the cylinders, that's the only thing I can think of. But it seems like at least one side would be firing still


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll pull the plugs tomorrow and check


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

I had an evinrude that did something similar.

the oil should be from repeatedly starting the engine over and over and not getting it to crank. Every time you turn the engine over it is still pumping oil into the cylinders to ensure you don’t burn up the cylinders.

my problem ended up being a collapsed fuel line. (Engine wasn’t getting gas) ….but every time I tried turning the engine over it was injecting oil.

Try an external gas tank.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were to guess… I’d figure your back pressure on your pee tube blew it out and you thoroughly soaked the outside of your motor shorting out all of your external electrics… If I’m right, removing your cowling and allowing the motor to dry thoroughly in the sun should allow it to fire up…. 

Back pressure on a pee tube is not how you go about clearing it… The right way to clear any obstruction in your pee tube is to work a section lawn trimmer line up inside that tube until it pees with the motor running on the flush ears…

Probably a good idea before trying to start it again to remove and clean your spark plugs as well to allow them to fire properly in your first starting sequence… Then you can sort out that pee tube if you’ve inadvertently disconnected it with your hose.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Looks like unburned fuel and oil coming out of the exhaust at the prop. Gear oil would not be that black unless it had not been changed for a long time, but you just changed it.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Pulled the plugs today, were clean so check compression, perfect. Still no spark it seems. Weird that I has lost fire in all cylinders at once. Going to keep crossing things off the list I guess


----------

